
Ask HN: How do you generate award certificates? - tschlossmacher
Is there anyone here who generates certificates for a course? A website training? A corporate education or learning process?<p>Example here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.creativecertificates.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2011&#x2F;10&#x2F;award-of-excellence.jpg<p>How have you solved or tackled this with tech?
======
itamarst
You don't need technology, or at least not software, you need pre-printed
templates: [https://www.staples.com/Awards-Certificates-
Templates/cat_CL...](https://www.staples.com/Awards-Certificates-
Templates/cat_CL158858)

